

Server-Sent Event Notifications with HTML5 & Goliath - igrigorik
http://www.igvita.com/2011/08/26/server-sent-event-notifications-with-html5/

======
jdelsman
I wonder if one could get these to work for other browsers as well, or what is
the browser degradation method for SSEs?

